# to RO or not



## justbrad (Feb 23, 2020)

When I lived in Los Angeles, I bought a small RO system for my orchids. I didn't know the specific TDS, but looking at any shower head, I could tell it wasn't good.

Upon moving to Portland, OR, I continued to use the slow RO system out of habit. Recently, I purchased and TDS and ph meter and was shocked to learn that my tap water here has a TDS of *11ppm* and ph of 7.3

My question..... given the slow speed of the RO (15-20 minutes) gallon and the naturally low TDS... Would you even bother with RO?

Thanks

justbrad


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 23, 2020)

Short answer, no. Here in MI I can't even achieve that low a TDS even with my RO system. It would be nice, though, if the PH was on the acidic side.


----------



## CarlG (Feb 23, 2020)

So filter the tap water through some peat.


----------



## Tony (Feb 23, 2020)

In Portland I'd just run a simple carbon block to dechlorinate.


----------



## xiphius (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah... In Indiana, I was lucky if I could get it down to 30-40 ppm _*after*_ RO (baseline was usually 400-500+). So if you are starting at 11, count yourself lucky and save yourself some time (and $$$). In Virginia, I typically get readings of 5-10 ppm after RO and my starting is 120-140. Now, I pretty much only use my RO system to feed my mister. When I water, I mostly just use the tap (...from a well, so no chlorine).


----------



## Ray (Feb 24, 2020)

Residential RO membranes should remove 98-99% of the dissolved solids. Low pressure membranes are usually more in the 92-94% area.


----------



## justbrad (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your advice! The change from SoCal to Portland has proven tricky to some degree,but the water quality sure is an unexpected blessing!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2020)

If you're using the RO, why stop?


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2020)

Because Portland/Willamette Valley water basically is RO. I raised discus fish in it, grew carnivorous plants with it, and of course grew orchids with it, it is good clean water.


----------

